# new car delivered without quattro!



## disappointed (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi ladies, just letting off steam here, and wondering if anyone else has suffered in the same way....after years of wanting a TT Coupe, finally was able to order a 2.0 TFSI Sport quattro in summer 2011. I did masses of research, carefully put together my order, negotiated a reasonable p/ex deal with main dealer, and although I was not quoted a specific delivery date, was quite happy to wait. I particularly wanted quattro for the winter months, but considered summer early enough to order.
It took five months to arrive, with me chasing the dealership several times. But that was fine, it arrived early December. A few days later, the salesman called to say that they had discovered, 'through an overpayment discrepancy in the accounts', that the car I had was NOT a quattro.
I was upset, but they offered to re-order - quoting yet another 3-4 months delivery. Meanwhile they want to hold onto the overpayment. They have not told me how the mistake happened. Interestingly, the registration document does NOT say 'quattro' - so that may mean that even at the delivery stage, they knew it was not a quattro, and *perhaps thought that I would (as a mere woman) never find out?*I have now completely lost faith in the dealership. Options: (a) re-order, and wait; (b) keep current car, get overpayment refund 'plus goodwill'; or return car and get full refund.
Any advice/comments from anyone?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I would re order and wait but push for some sort of goodwill. Take it to the top


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd agree. Don't accept a car you don't want - you'll regret it later. If it was me I'd give it back and insist on the loan of a comparable vehicle while you wait for them to correct their error and deliver to you the car they are contracted to deliver. Otherwise I'd just cancel the order with the expectation of a full refund - they're in breach of contract so not entitled to keep your deposit.

They know you've waited ages for your car and as you say probably knew it wasn't right once they got it but expect to be able to fob you off with it because they think you'll already be fed up with waiting. It's shoddy service (typical of Audi dealers) and I wouldn't let them get away with it.


----------



## serdarmustafa1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mark Davies said:


> I'd agree. Don't accept a car you don't want - you'll regret it later. If it was me I'd give it back and insist on the loan of a comparable vehicle while you wait for them to correct their error and deliver to you the car they are contracted to deliver. Otherwise I'd just cancel the order with the expectation of a full refund - they're in breach of contract so not entitled to keep your deposit.
> 
> They know you've waited ages for your car and as you say probably knew it wasn't right once they got it but expect to be able to fob you off with it because they think you'll already be fed up with waiting. It's shoddy service (typical of Audi dealers) and I wouldn't let them get away with it.


+1


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Re-order, get them to put on every option in the book! And use and abuse the car you have now knowing its not yours. I'm not surprised you have had such a poor service from Audi its a usual story for me


----------



## disappointed (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I know what to do now. Let you know how I get on.


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

was it a white one by any chance know off a guy in carluke through a mate of mine who works beside his brother at GAP same thing happened to his girlfriend let her keep the first car until quattro arrived


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

disappointed said:


> A few days later, the salesman called to say that they had discovered, 'through an overpayment discrepancy in the accounts', that the car I had was NOT a quattro.





disappointed said:


> They have not told me how the mistake happened. Interestingly, the registration document does NOT say 'quattro' - so that may mean that even at the delivery stage, they knew it was not a quattro, and *perhaps thought that I would (as a mere woman) never find out?*


I can understand why you are upset,* but if they were pulling a fast one do you really think they would have called you to admit their mistake? *

Personally if I was in this situation, I would want to keep the car whilst the Audi dealer source the replacement of the correct specification. 4 months free motoring in a brand new non depreciating vehicle is a very good deal and you end up with a 2012, 12 reg vehicle with higher residuals than your 2011, 61 reg. I would also ask for 3 years (36k miles) free servicing on the replacement as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure this is sorted by now, but when we ordered a Golf GTi Turbo way back in 98 the dealership mistakenly ordered the non-turbo version.

They let us keep the wrong car until the new one arrived - some six months later.


----------



## pnptwomins (Nov 2, 2006)

hi did this get sorted ???

twomins


----------

